# Problemas Xorg.conf[solu] , entorno grafico[solu] y red.

## jemjem

La verdad estoy teniendo bastantes problemas con los drivers en gentooo, el pc en cueston es un hp compaq 6720s, y la tarjeta grafica es una intel integrada GM945, supuestamente los drivers para esta tarjeta estan incluidos en el kernel no obstante xorg no puede cargar los modulos. He utilizado genkernel para la compilación, y he instalado fluxbox , y lo he agregado a xinitrc, pero a la hora de hacer startx no consigue arrancar el entorno. A continuacion mi xorg y el log:

-xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

-Xorg.0.log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Antonio 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Sep 18 17:20:34 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 20 September 2010  03:17:59PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 21 11:41:45 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x7be4e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:103c:30d8 Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xe4400000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:103c:30d8 Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xe4500000/1048576

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for : No such file or directory

(EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xE4400000 size 1048576

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device is found in VBT

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 17733

(II) intel(0): found backlight control method /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 17733

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000203 to 0x00000237

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS OFIELD_INT_STATUS EFIELD_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000246 to 0x80000246

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS LBLC_EVENT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS LBLC_EVENT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x100000c0 to 0x000c00c0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710087

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x6b405140

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x8000085e

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Please enable agpgart

.(WW) intel(0): VideoRam reduced to 7672 KB (page aligned - was 7675 KB)

(WW) intel(0): DRI2: failed to open drm device

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 7672 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation failed.

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with untiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Untiled allocation failed.

(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Como se puede observar xorg reconoce el chip grafico aunque luego no lo carga, tambien parece haber problemas con el teclado y el raton, he de decir que este xorg esta hecho con Xorg -configure. Por supuesto tengo instalado hal y añadido a rc-update, no obstante no he instalado ningun driver devido a que lei que venia soportado por el kernel, aunque por lo que veo esto es poco probable ya que he tenido problemas similares con la tarjeta de red. Si debo instalar algun driver, les agradeceria que me facilitaran el nombre del paquete.

PD: estoy utilizando arquitectura amd64(core 2 duo).Last edited by jemjem on Mon Sep 27, 2010 4:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Necesitas habilidar agpart y el driver drm de intel en tu kernel.

----------

## jemjem

Gracias por la respuesta, pero no se supone que genkernel ya ha hecho ese trabajo, por otro lado cual es el link del tutoria para modificar un nucleo hecho con genkernel?

----------

## i92guboj

 *jemjem wrote:*   

> Gracias por la respuesta, pero no se supone que genkernel ya ha hecho ese trabajo, por otro lado cual es el link del tutoria para modificar un nucleo hecho con genkernel?

 

No tengo ni idea de lo que genkernel hace o deja de hacer, no lo he usado jamás desde que llegué a Gentoo. La guía de configuración de X es esta:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Ahí no habla de genkernel, pero hasta donde yo sé, para configurar el kernel a mano usando genkernel tan solo necesitas usar "genkernel --menuconfig" en tu línea de comandos, lo demás debería ser igual que siempre. Aquí hay otra guía que habla sobre genkernel:

http://docs.huihoo.com/gentoo/resources/document-listing/genkernel.html

Las opciones que necesitas están bajo la sección "device drivers -> graphics support" de menuconfig. Una vez que agpart y el driver intel estén habilitados y hayas reiniciado /dev/agpart debería existir.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *jemjem wrote:*   

> Gracias por la respuesta, pero no se supone que genkernel ya ha hecho ese trabajo, por otro lado cual es el link del tutoria para modificar un nucleo hecho con genkernel?

 Es un concepto errado asumir que genkernel a configurado ya todo, lo que hace es llamar a un script que te ahorra la compilación y generación de archivos los como son el kernel, initrd entre otros, colocarlos en el sitio correcto, hacer los enlaces, agregarlo al grub y asi unas cuantas cosas más que muchas veces se nos olvidan al hacerlo a mano. Por lo general llama al config para que selecciones tus opciones de acuerdo a tus necesidades y gusto, el kernel por defecto de Gentoo ya viene "Casi" y repito "Casi" listo para correr, pero como cada maquina es un mundo hay que retocar para ajustar a cada una.

Cuando seleccionas el modulo de intel para tu video igualmente se debe activar la opción de modes sino igual se queda sin iniciar las X por falta de modes, que experiencia ya hay con mi 915. Por cierto si deseas 3D no coloques nada de ese video como (M) sino como X incluido el DRI en el kernel.

Por ultimo es una buena recomendación hacer el homework como decia un profesor de ingles (Lectura para la casa) man y tutoriales de genkernel.

PD:

Me da la ligera impresión de que no has revisado la configuración del genkernel y por eso que NPI (No posees información) de lo que hace.

Revisa tu /etc/genkernel.conf

Alli activa el menú de configuarcion cambiando MENUCONFIG="no" a MENUCONFIG="yes" igualmente activas el BOOTLOADER="grub" para que te agregue a grub tu nuevo kernel.

Una vez realizado los cambios le das tu flamante genkernel all y a tocar las opciones de tu kernel, después de unos cuantos errores para conocer tu maquina, veras que la vas descubriendo al pelo y ya por ultimo haces el kernel hasta con los ojos cerrados y sin detalles mas que los mínimos.

Salu2

----------

## jemjem

Gracias por vuestra ayuda a ambos,

Ahora veo la terminal con mi resolución, ademas he conseguido arrancar fluxbox. Por otro lado me sigue dando fallo al cargar los modulos mouse y kbd, dicen que no existen. He leído y buscado en google a cerca de este tema, pero cada vez estoy mas confuso, hay que volver a tocar el kernel y agragar los modulos?, e ese caso cuales serian y donde se encuentra?. En otro sitios me dice que es cuestión de hal, y que hay que configurarlo para que arranque el teclado y el ratón, ademas por otro lado dicen algo de D-bus, hay que instalarlo?. Ya me falta poco para tener mi escritorio gentoo funcionado correctamente podríais echarme una mano para terminarlo.

PD: Eleazar gracias por avisarme de poner los módulos con X y no M, pero como soy un melón lo hice al contrario y me toco volver a compilar, no obstante me podrías explicar la diferencia entre ambos?

----------

## i92guboj

 *jemjem wrote:*   

> Por otro lado me sigue dando fallo al cargar los modulos mouse y kbd, dicen que no existen. He leído y buscado en google a cerca de este tema, pero cada vez estoy mas confuso, hay que volver a tocar el kernel y agragar los modulos?, e ese caso cuales serian y donde se encuentra?. En otro sitios me dice que es cuestión de hal, y que hay que configurarlo para que arranque el teclado y el ratón, ademas por otro lado dicen algo de D-bus, hay que instalarlo?. Ya me falta poco para tener mi escritorio gentoo funcionado correctamente podríais echarme una mano para terminarlo.

 

X es todo un personaje en cuanto a teclados y ratones se refiere. La respuesta corta es que la forma de configurar los dispositivos de entrada en X va a depender de tu versión de X y tus USE flags, así que para acortar, mejor pega la salida de este comando:

```
$ emerge -pv xorg-server
```

Y nosotros te daremos la información que mejor se ajuste a tu configuración actual.

 *Quote:*   

> PD: Eleazar gracias por avisarme de poner los módulos con X y no M, pero como soy un melón lo hice al contrario y me toco volver a compilar, no obstante me podrías explicar la diferencia entre ambos?

 

Con 'X' se compilan estáticamente dentro de tu kernel. Eso significa que el driver está cargado desde el mismo instante en que se carga el kernel. Con 'M' se compilan como módulos aparte en ficheros separados, por lo cual es necesario cargarlos. Normalmente no debería haber gran diferencia, excepto en casos muy contados, ya que udev se encarga de cargar los módulos necesarios para tu hardware. La cosa por supuesto es algo más complicada que eso, pero ahí llevas una idea general.

----------

## jemjem

La salida de emerge -pv xorg-server es:

```
[ebuild R ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1 USE="hal* ipv6 nptl sdl* xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kb
```

He de decir que por una recomendacion instale el metapaquete xorg-X11 y no xorg-server.

----------

## i92guboj

 *jemjem wrote:*   

> La salida de emerge -pv xorg-server es:
> 
> ```
> [ebuild R ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1 USE="hal* ipv6 nptl sdl* xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kb
> ```
> ...

 

Entonces probablemente deberías estar usando hal para la configuración en lugar de los drivers "kbd" y "mouse". Una nota: esos asteriscos a la derecha de "hal" y "sdl" quieren decir que tienes un emerge pendiente. Ejecuta esto:

```
$ emerge -1 --nodeps xorg-server
```

Luego mira aquí:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

E intenta configurar X usando HAL. Si no te aclaras o hay algún problema dilo y te echaremos una mano.

 *Quote:*   

> He de decir que por una recomendacion instale el metapaquete xorg-X11 y no xorg-server.

 

No problem.

----------

## jemjem

Ante todo gracias por vuestra colaboración, ya tengo fluxbox corriendo perfectamete, no obstante aun que quedan puntos que aclarar para tener el sistema completo:

-Al cargar fluxbox me da un error : module fbcon not found, aun asi carga fluxbox, no se hasta que punto puede ser estu un problema.

-La distribucion de teclado en fluxbox no corresponde con la que tengo en terminal que si es la correcta. Aqui si agradeceria que me ayudaras.

-Sinceramente aunque el teclado el raton y el pad funcionan, la forma en la que lo he resuelto es una ... ya que el manual de hal es muy escueto para mi, encontré una solución en un foro que consistía el cambiar el perfil al mas general. Crees que esto es correcto?

-Por otro lado no se si tengo aceleración 3d, sabes cual es el paquete que contiene glxinfo?

-El reloj no me funciona bien, aunque probablemente instale un servidor de internet.

-Creo que tengo muy pocos uses, me he dado cuenta al compilar moc (reproductor de terminal) y ver que no tenia acceso a los plugins, me ha tocado recompilar con el flag adecuado. Fue muy buena idea instalar gentoolkit, gracias a equery uses arregle el problema.

-Seria mejor usar flags especificos para cata programa?, aunque desde luego mas trabajoso es.

PD: Ya se que es bastante offtopic, no obstante el foro español no cuenta con subdivisiones y la verdad esta todo un poco caotico, asi que pienso que es mejor no crear otro post.

----------

## i92guboj

 *jemjem wrote:*   

> -Al cargar fluxbox me da un error : module fbcon not found, aun asi carga fluxbox, no se hasta que punto puede ser estu un problema.

 

Pega tu /var/log/Xorg.0.log en partebin y danos un link al fichero para que podamos revisarlo, por si hay algún indicio de error.

 *Quote:*   

> -La distribucion de teclado en fluxbox no corresponde con la que tengo en terminal que si es la correcta. Aqui si agradeceria que me ayudaras.

 

Mi post arriba habla de como configurar los dispositivos de entrada, eso incluye el idioma. Si usas hal tendrás que configurar el layout correcto en el fichero fdi. Hay mucho en el foro sobre ese tema y google también te dará respuestas por "gentoo xorg hal fdi spanish". Por ejemplo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-765383-start-0.html

 *Quote:*   

> -Por otro lado no se si tengo aceleración 3d, sabes cual es el paquete que contiene glxinfo?

 

x11-apps/mesa-progs

 *Quote:*   

> -El reloj no me funciona bien, aunque probablemente instale un servidor de internet.

 

Tienes al menos dos opciones para eso: rdate y ntp. Para una máquina local yo prefiero rdate. En cualquier caso quizás tu problema sea simplemente la configuración de /etc/conf.d/hwclock, el fichero debería ser lo suficientemente autoexplicativo. Si no, tan solo pregunta.

 *Quote:*   

> -Creo que tengo muy pocos uses, me he dado cuenta al compilar moc (reproductor de terminal) y ver que no tenia acceso a los plugins, me ha tocado recompilar con el flag adecuado. Fue muy buena idea instalar gentoolkit, gracias a equery uses arregle el problema.

 

No hay "muchos" ni "pocos" en temas de USE flags. Todo depende de lo que quieras hacer. Que tengas que cambiarlas frecuentemente al principio no es nada raro, es más bien lo normal. Con el tiempo conforme vayas puliendo tu sistema los irás entendiendo mejor y te podrás ir olvidando de ellos.

[quote]-Seria mejor usar flags especificos para cata programa?, aunque desde luego mas trabajoso es.[/qutoe]

Depende del grado de afinación que quieras alcanzar. Por ahora simplemente ve ajustando como necesites. Ajustarlos por paquete es más costoso al principio aunque una vez que tengas tu configuración estable (probablemente dentro de unos meses o años) el costo de mantenimiento de uno u otro sistema (o de un sistema híbrido entre los dos métodos) es más o menos el mismo en mi opinión.

----------

## jemjem

 *Quote:*   

> Pega tu /var/log/Xorg.0.log en partebin y danos un link al fichero para que podamos revisarlo, por si hay algún indicio de error.

 

http://pastebin.com/wjvRm1kk

 *Quote:*   

> Mi post arriba habla de como configurar los dispositivos de entrada, eso incluye el idioma. Si usas hal tendrás que configurar el layout correcto en el fichero fdi. Hay mucho en el foro sobre ese tema y google también te dará respuestas por "gentoo xorg hal fdi spanish"
> 
> 

 

Aunque el link del post anterior no me sirvió, hay no había ningún fdi, lo encontré en otro sitio, no obstante este link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-765383-start-0.html   me vino genial, lo pues como hay y perfecto.

 *Quote:*   

> x11-apps/mesa-progs 

 

Gracias, si que tengo direct rendering.

 *Quote:*   

> Tienes al menos dos opciones para eso: rdate y ntp. Para una máquina local yo prefiero rdate. En cualquier caso quizás tu problema sea simplemente la configuración de /etc/conf.d/hwclock, el fichero debería ser lo suficientemente autoexplicativo. Si no, tan solo pregunta. 

 

No encuentro el archivo hwclock, solo hay un clock.

Poco a poco voy comprendiendo mejor el tema de los flags y la verdad estoy aprendiendo mucho al instalar gentoo, justo lo que quería. Gracias.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *jemjem wrote:*   

> -Al cargar fluxbox me da un error : module fbcon not found, aun asi carga fluxbox

  ujummm se me olvido mecionar eso de frame buffer de video, por lo general puedes activarlo en la sección del kernel en Device Drivers/Graphics support/Support for frame buffer device/Virtual Frame buffer suport (En mi config no tengo una para Intel 915, por lo que uso la virtual) esto permite activar la decoración y las diferentes resoluciones de la consola, asi como esos llamativos screens que pasan la barrita e iconos cuando carga el sistema al iniciar ó al reinicia y apagar. ¿Hay que recompilar el kernel? pues no hay de otra si hay que hacerlo si quieres el fb.

Una vez que tengas echo eso y lo del hal no estaria de más hacer un 

```
emerge $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers)
```

 apara que instale todos los drivers necesarios de mouse y teclado (por si las dudas se nos olvido alguno).

----------

## jemjem

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers/Graphics support/Support for frame buffer device/Virtual Frame buffer suport

 

No me importa volver a compilar, pero seguro que esta eso hay por que creo que la ultima vez intente activarlo pero no lo encontraba. Por otro lado hay que cargarlo como M?.

 *Quote:*   

> Una vez que tengas echo eso y lo del hal no estaria de más hacer un
> 
> Código:
> 
> emerge $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers)
> ...

 

No te entiendo muy bien, ya me funciona el teclado el ratón he incluso el pad (aunque no reconoce la "ruedecita"), por que necesito instalar drives?

Por cierto ya que me toca compilar de nuevo hay un error con la tarjeta de red que no consigo arreglar, te pongo los detalles por si me puedes ayudar:

Lo primero es que al inicio se tira un rato intentando conetctar el ethernet para ninalmente decir que fallo net.eth0 (sigue sin funcionar ethernet), y la segunda es que aunque ya puedo levantar wlan0 debo seguir un proceso un tanto extraño para hacerlo funcionar, lo comento a continuacion:

-ifconfig wlan0 up (todo bien)

-iwconfig wlan0 essid XXX key s:XXX (no da ningun error)

-dhcpcd wlan0 (time out)

-iwconfig wlan0 essid XXX key s:XXX (sigue sin soltar error)

Tarjeta de red: Intel corporation PRO/Wireless 2945ABG

-dhcpcd wlan0 (ahora si conecta)

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *jemjem wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Device Drivers/Graphics support/Support for frame buffer device/Virtual Frame buffer suport 
> 
> No me importa volver a compilar, pero seguro que esta eso hay por que creo que la ultima vez intente activarlo pero no lo encontraba. Por otro lado hay que cargarlo como M?.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Una vez que tengas echo eso y lo del hal no estaria de más hacer un
> ...

 

Lo del frame buffer debes colocarlo como X, aunque me ha funcionado como modulo, creo que es mejor X, lo de los drivers es por si alguno se quedo roto ó perdio algun link, con eso aseguras que todo queda en su sitio.

Lo de la red es que el que te sirve la ip (Asumo que un router) no te la esta dando en un lapso de espera aceptable, por lo que el dhcpcd se queja. revisa si tu equipo esta autorizado en el router.

----------

## jemjem

Se me olvido comentar que el eth0 (ethernet) no funciona de ninguna de las maneras, y eso si me supone un problema. La verdad no creo que es problema sea del router por que es uno básico y esta con la configuración de fabrica XD, además nunca me ha dado problemas con ningún otro pc, ni si quiera con este(cuando tenia otra distro).

PD: Acabo de compilar chromium (no veas si ha tardado), y me he dado cuenta de que las letras se ven raras, supongo que es por que no tengo instalados los tipos adecuados, cuales me aconsejáis?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Se me olvido comentar que el eth0 (ethernet) no funciona de ninguna de las maneras

 Quizá te falte cargar algún firmware. Mira la salida de dmesg.

```
dmesg | grep eth0
```

----------

## jemjem

Esta es la salida:

```
0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1a:4b:60:a5:0e

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/10/100 Network Connection

0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 6, PHY: 7, PBA No: ffffff-0ff
```

----------

## quilosaq

```
# ifconfig -a
```

----------

## jemjem

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4b:60:a5:0e  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:e4600000-e4620000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:23438 (22.8 KiB)  TX bytes:23438 (22.8 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:bc:7f:9c  

          XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

          XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14624 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12262 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:14637822 (13.9 MiB)  TX bytes:2118197 (2.0 MiB)
```

----------

## jemjem

Perdonen el doble post pero me urge mucho, para mañada deveria tener los problemas de red solucionados, o me vere obligado a instalar otro sistema.

La cuestion es que no creo que sea del router porque arrancando con un livecd de ubuntu me va el ethernet y e wifi bien. He instalado networkmanager y nm-applet por que me son necesarios para unas redes, la cuestion es que con networkmanager no tengo que hacer nada raro para conectar al wifi, pero sigo sin poder conectar el ethernet (me es necesario), ademas parece que networkmanager no me guarda las contraseñas.

Mi lspci.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Casi no tengo experiencia con redes inalámbricas pero una falla como la que comentas me parece rarísima, que nunca conecte a la primera pero a la segunda si, se me ocurren algunas posilibidades:

- Que tu driver esté marcado como módulo en el kernel y demorando en responder.

- Que no tengas buena intensidad en la señal wi-fi.

Respecto a lo primero, estás cargando el dríver como módulo o estáticamente en el kernel? De ser como módulo, lo cargas durante el arranque, a mano con modprobe o ninguna de las dos? Esa interface wireless necesita de firmware adicional para funcionar?

Que pasa si en lugar de usar dhcp le pones un número de IP fijo a la primera oportunidad?

```
iwconfig wlan0 bla bla bla

ifconfig wlan0 <aqui tu número de ip> netmask <aquí tu máscara de subred> up
```

Se puede hacer ping a la puerta de enlace luego de eso?

Salud!

----------

## jemjem

Tengo los dirvers cargados como módulos, utilice genkernel, además tuve que instalar el paquete  iwl3945-ucode. Por otro lado está el problema del ethernet que no hay manera de que conecte, quizás por una mala configuración del kernel?. No utilizo nada para cargar modulos, supuestamente se cargan solos no?.

 *Quote:*   

> Código:
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 bla bla bla 
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 <aqui tu número de ip> netmask <aquí tu máscara de subred> up

 

Con estos comandos no se conecta, supongo que por que mi router esta puesto de esa forma.

Gracias por intentar ayudarme.

PD: Me veo instalando de nuevo ubuntu.

----------

## quilosaq

Entiendo que no estarás intentando conectar las dos interfaces (wireless y ethernet) al mismo dispositivo (router o gateway) porque eso no sería nada normal.

Para hacer alguna prueba en la ethernet, intenta asignarle alguna dirección manualmente. La ip que le asignes debería pertenecer al rango de red del dispositivo al que te conectas.

```
# ifconfig eth0 <ip de prueba>
```

Revisa el final de la salida de dmesg por si el núcleo se queja de algo.

```
dmesg
```

Comprueba que la interfaz ha tomado la ip que le diste.

```
# ifconfig -a
```

Prueba la conexión al dispositivo al que te conectas

```
ping -c 3 <ip del disposivo al otro lado del cable>
```

Si tienes algún cliente dhcp en la interfaz etehrnet

```
ps -ef | grep dhcp
```

eliminalo (no mates el de la wireless)

```
# kill -9 <pid del proceso>
```

----------

## jemjem

```
# ifconfig eth0 <ip de prueba>
```

No da ningun error.

```
dmesg
```

En la salida, lo unico que da error es:

failed to inicializate MSI interrups. Falling back to legacy interrups.

```
# ifconfig -a

```

Me muetra correctamente la ip que agrege, no obstante veo que wlan0 aparece como ethernet????

```
ping -c 3 <ip del disposivo al otro lado del cable>
```

Asi no hace ping.

```
ps -ef | grep dhcp
```

iwl3945 es el unico que veo y lo elimino. Despues de eliminarlo si puedo hacer ping al router, pero no tengo acceso a internet.

La he liao parda:

elimine iwl3945 y ahora me que de sin wifi, no hay manera de iniciarlo, ni si quiera reiniciando, no habia ningun dhcpcd.

Puedes decirme almenos como volver a hacer que funcione el wifi XD.

----------

## quilosaq

Todos los comando que te dije no dejan rastro permanente en el sistema por lo que un reinicio debería volver a poner las cosas como estaban. Prueba, también, a reiniciar el router.

Si queires que veamos mas cosas publica la salida de

```
# route
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por partes: A tu grub.conf deberías agregarle en la misma línea del kernel:

```
pci=nomsi
```

Por otro lado, si puedes hacer ping al router, entonces eth0 funciona bien, que no puedas salir a internet es simplemente por que no has especificado una puerta de enlace ni un servidor de nombres todavía. Lo importante es que hay conectividad. No te vayas a Ubuntu todavía que estás a un pasito de la felicidad  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## jemjem

Bueno, esto cada vez va de mal en peor, ahora voy a la carpeta /boot/ y me encunetro con que la carpeta grub no existe, de hecho en esta carperta no hay nada. Puede que esto sea por que modifique el archivo de configuracion de genkernel (BOOTLOADER="grub"), en este mismo post me dijeron como hacerlo. La cuestion es que termine el proceso iwl3945 y ahora ni siquiera tengo para andar el wifi.

PD: De verdad que no quiero instalar ubuntu, pero ahora mismo tengo el livcd metido XD, ademas es que no puesdo estar con el livecd mucho tiempo, necesito el ordenador para trabajar.

----------

## quilosaq

Lo mas probable es que el contenido de /boot esté en otra partición física y debas montarla para tener acceso a los archivos. Si seguieste el Handbook prueba

```
# mount /boot
```

o

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /boot
```

----------

## jemjem

Si es verdad, tenia el boot en otra particion, pero pensaba que se automontaba, de todas formas lo monte puese eso y nada.

----------

## jemjem

Si es verdad, tenia el boot en otra particion, pero pensaba que se automontaba, de todas formas lo monte puese eso y nada.

Desde que hice kill al proceso iwl9345-ucode, ya no hay manera de conectar al wifi, alguien sabe por que?

Por otro lado no he vuelto a conseguir que el eth0 haga ping, aunque mi prioridad ahora seria el wifi,

Instale networkmanager y nm-applet, por que tengo que iniciar nm-applet con sudo?. Esto hace que cromiun tenga que iniciarse como sudo tambien, por que??

Voy a probar a reinstalar el paquete iwl9345-ucode a ver si consigo almenos tener wifi.

Pongo salida de algunos comandos a ver si alguien me puede ayudar:

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/0cheFL9C

Proceso dhcp:

```
antc     16474 16439  0 14:32 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto dhcp

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
```

Cualquier cosa mas pedidla. Pero por favor necesito ayuda.

PD: No puedo configurar bien el kernel por que las configuraciones que encuentro no coinciden con mi kernel, asi que es probable que se por esto.

----------

## jemjem

En fin ya instale ubuntu, y aunque de momento no he borrado gentoo es algo que pasara tarde o temprano, pues si no lo utilizo es una tonteria que ocupe espacio.

La verdad me he pasado toda la semana intentando que funcione la red y no encuentro solución por ningún lado y la que encuetro no me sirve o yo no la comprendo, lo único que he conseguido es tocar el kernel y estropearlo más. Sinceramente sin red me es imposible trabajar así que bueno supongo que no podre utilizar gentoo.

PD: La verdad me habían dicho que había mucha documentación sobre gentoo, pero yo no encuentro lo que necesito.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Creo que un poco de tiempo y tranquilidad, y cuando no tengas tantas prisas puedes reintentarlo si te apetece  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jemjem

El problema no es que lo vuelva a intentar o no, la cuestión es que no encuentro el material que necesito para solucionar el problema, de modo que por mucho que lo reinstala y todo voy a estar en las mismas.

----------

